# 4x4 BLD tutorials? ( a good one pls)



## rubiksarlen (May 13, 2011)

can sum1 show me a good tutorial for 4x4 BLD? 

not LNOL's or bldmaster cuz they don't work for me especially LNOl's tutorial. i just don't like bldmaster's cos his voice is piercy that's all but if it is really gud i may watch it again.

so far. i haven't found any better 4x4 bld tutorial vids on the net so i'm looking for ur help.


----------



## irontwig (May 13, 2011)

If you can't be bothered to even write a decent looking post I don't think you'll have the patience for 4BLD.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

rlly rccmmnd mk hghy’s wrttn ttrl bt y hv lrdy dsmssd tht… 
nthr grt wrt p by chrs hrdwck cn b fnd in th cbng yhgrp
f y rlly wnt vd: knch22’s yt chnnl hs gd 4BLD ttrls


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2011)

I haven't watched this, but here is Daniel's 4BLD tutorial.


----------



## aronpm (May 13, 2011)

w o w


----------



## ianography (May 13, 2011)

yes, sum1 show him a gud 4x4 bld tutorial cuz he can't find a good one on the net and he's asking for ur help.

Please use correct grammar next time.


----------



## asportking (May 13, 2011)

Unofficial rule #1 on speedsolving forums: If you ask a question but can't spell correctly, you'll get nothing but sarcasm as an answer. 
By the way, I'm pretty sure this is a QUESTION. Therefore, it probably belongs in the speedsolving help/QUESTIONS section.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 13, 2011)

ianography said:


> yes, sum1 show him a gud 4x4 bld tutorial cuz he can't find a good one on the net and he's asking for ur help.
> 
> Please use correct grammar next time.


 
Grammar nazi's


----------



## Akuma (May 13, 2011)

I AM SUER YOU VAN FIDN A PRETY OGOD TUTORAIL IN TEH FOURMS RAOUN HDERE . YUO JYSTR HAEV TO LOK ARUOND LIEK ADN STUF !!!!!!!!?!!!!!!!!!!!?!!!!!!!1


----------



## tim (May 13, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Grammar nazi*s*


 
Fixed.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 13, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Grammar Nazis


 
I prefer it being a title.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 13, 2011)

I can personally vouch for Daniels :tu.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 13, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I prefer it being a title.


 
It is a title, bravo. *claps hands* [/grammar jokes]


----------



## kinch2002 (May 13, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I can personally vouch for Daniels :tu.


Same. I was there when he made them and they are pretty awesome


----------

